# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  List of SAPCA registered woodborer inspectors.

## Dave A

I see the South African Pest Control Association has added a List of SAPCA registered woodborer inspectors to its website.

Nice one, folks. A much needed public service that has been very much in demand.

----------


## entoserv

Well done SAPCA. This has been long overdue. I hope it will help.

----------


## duncan drennan

I was glad to see that my house's inspectors were on that list  :Whistling:

----------


## THEUNIS

Further to the Inspectors on the web site we need to place a shortend version of the Inspectors Standard on the web site that an Estate agent or a home owner can look at I don't think that the full version with pic's should be available for non members.

----------


## entoserv

I think as long as we can clear up what treatment needs to be done when for our customers it will stop a lot of problems.

----------

